# First / Initial Entry to Australia



## anukfdo (Aug 31, 2011)

Does any one know the amount of time you get to make the initial entry once a Visa is granted? Is it approx 1 year after visa grant date or approximately 1 year after medicals are completed?

Is there any way to extend the time given to make the initial entry for a spouse and children if only the primary applicant can make it within the given time?

I have been given 3 months to make my initial entry because my wives medicals were delayed due to pregnancy.

I want to know of there is any way to extend the time given to make that initial entry for my wife and kids. 

Is there any one who has gone through a similar situation?

Thank you


----------



## savage (Apr 18, 2011)

anukfdo said:


> Does any one know the amount of time you get to make the initial entry once a Visa is granted? Is it approx 1 year after visa grant date or approximately 1 year after medicals are completed?
> 
> Is there any way to extend the time given to make the initial entry for a spouse and children if only the primary applicant can make it within the given time?
> 
> ...


It is 1 year after your Medicals/police clearance are dated, whichever is earlier. The medicals and police clearance are considered valid for only 12 months by the DIAC.

As far as an extension, it is possible to do this through your CO under exceptional circumstances. He/she may ask you to undergo new medical checks/police clearance, though. Speak to you CO.


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

savage said:


> It is 1 year after your Medicals/police clearance are dated, whichever is earlier. The medicals and police clearance are considered valid for only 12 months by the DIAC.
> 
> As far as an extension, it is possible to do this through your CO under exceptional circumstances. He/she may ask you to undergo new medical checks/police clearance, though. Speak to you CO.


Dear 
hope your fine. one of my friend have got PR visa and the date of initial entry is nov 2013, but he thinks he might be unable to make this entry coz of few reasons first is that he is going to marry ? in november 2013 and also he is studying to complete his bachelor degree so is there any way to extend this entry date please help to save his visa. thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

zaheerkhan said:


> Dear
> hope your fine. one of my friend have got PR visa and the date of initial entry is nov 2013, but he thinks he might be unable to make this entry coz of few reasons first is that he is going to marry ? in november 2013 and also he is studying to complete his bachelor degree so is there any way to extend this entry date please help to save his visa. thanks


He can go for a visit, to validate the visa, and come back to marry and finish school.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What Alnaibii said is the only option. They are very strict with initial entry dates. Once it's set, that's it - I've heard they won't change it even for people unable to make it because they are sick and in the hospital. 

He can certainly ask his CO, but I think the answer to changing it is likely going to be "no."


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

what will happend if he not make the initial entry date and his PR is gone, will he be able to apply for RRV then in some stage of his life. will he be eligible to get RRV. and visit australia.
thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zaheerkhan -

I suggest your friend seek professional advice given what's at stake. There are limited options for lodging a request that the breach of the first entry date provision be waived, but this would generally have to be done after the breach has occurred.

As far as RRV, in my view that's unlikely if the visa is never validated in the first place.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## eureka (Feb 12, 2014)

Does making a transit in Australia count as activating a visa?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, if you pass through immigration.



eureka said:


> Does making a transit in Australia count as activating a visa?


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

my PR visa is cancelled due to not making the initial entry in the due date
now i want to go for a short visit to australia to see my friends there
so am i eligible to apply as my pr is cancelled?
and what are my chances to got the toursit visa
thanks


----------

